# Peruvian Altum Angels...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone interested in 6 of these little buggers? The smallest one has a body about the size of a silver dollar coin and the largest is just bigger than a fifty cent piece. They are eating well and seem to be in great shape. I got them from Pete Shephard from the GCAS. Seem really happy now that I moved them into a 55 gallon. I just don't know what I was thinking when I got them. Any tank containg angels is a tank that can hold some discus. They were $7.5 each when I got them. Call it $25 and they are yours. Can bring them to the meeting if you want or can meet you somewhere before then. Just want to make room for other fish and make sure they go to a good home.

Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll take them    

Tracy really likes the ones I already have so consider them sold!


----------

